# Datenbausteine und Datenseiten in S7-200



## reini69 (8 November 2004)

Tach zusamm' !

Bin ganz neu hier. Fast genauso neu bin ich in der S7-200 Welt, ich komm ursprünglich von den 300ern und 400ern.
Jetzt hab ich eine Frage zu S7-200: aus verschiedenen Beiträgen hier im Forum hab ich gelernt, dass es in der S7-200 wohl nur einen Datenbaustein gibt, dessen Daten ich über "VB", "VW" usw. adressieren kann. (Wenn das bereits falsch war, bitte berichtigen !) Für was sind denn nun die sog. "Datenseiten", die ich erhalte wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf "Datenbaustein" klicke und "Inhalte einfügen" anwähle. Brauche ich die überhaupt oder sind die nur zu Doku-Zwecken ?

Merci im voraus.


----------



## plc_tippser (8 November 2004)

Hi,

das mit den Datenseiten habe ich gar nicht. Welche Version S7 hast du?

Das mit dem Zugriff auf den DB ist korrekt. Wenn du im DB bist und F1 drückst, bekommst du fast alle möglichen Anwendungen als Beispiel aufgeführt.

Warum ist der Beitrag nicht unter Simatic? Die kleine darf ruhig bei den großen Steuerungen mitmachen :wink: 

pt


----------



## reini69 (9 November 2004)

*Datenbaustein und Datenseite in S7-200*

Ich hab die Version V4.0.0.81E (60 Tage Demo-Version).  An die "Datenseite" komme ich wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf "Datenbaustein" klicke. Dann erscheint ein Kontextmenü. Darin gibt es den Menüpunkt "Inhalte einfügen" und darunter "Datenseite".


----------



## plc_tippser (9 November 2004)

Ahhh. Ich habe 3.2 Da gibt es das noch nicht.

pt


----------



## hubert (13 Februar 2005)

*Datenseiten bei der S7-200 MircoWin*

Hallo reini69 .

Das mit den Datenseiten hat nur der Übersichtshalber was zu tun. Damit kannst du deine  Datenbaustein in einzelene Teile zerlegen. Ich zerlege meinen Datenbaustein mit den Datenseiten häufig in Folgendeteile:
- Schnittstelle Bediengerät
- Betriebsstunden
- Betriebsmeldungen zum Bediengerät
- Störmeldungen zum Bediengerät
- Sollwert vom und zum Bediengerät
Damit mache ich meine Programm und damit den Datenbaustein auch etwas übersichtlicher.

MfG

Wittmann Hubert


----------



## reini69 (14 Februar 2005)

*Datenbausteine und Datenseiten*

Aha. Die Antwort kommt zwar etwas spät, aber trotzdem: Danke !


----------

